# D3200 Screen Too Bright?



## Mouthanna (Dec 30, 2012)

Hello,
I just bought a D3200 and very happy with it.
One thing I want to ask, I find that the screen is too bright, and does not reflect the true brightness of the subject I am shooting, even when i tune down the brightness of the screen in the settings. is this just me or is there a problem with the one that I have? The images on the computer is fine but when viewing them on the screen they are too bright.
I compared it to the D3000 and I am aware that the D3200 screen has better resolution but the brightness was alot more natural on the D3000.
So is it just me and the high brightness on the D3200 screen is normal?
Thanks in advance.
Mouthanna


----------



## 412 Burgh (Dec 30, 2012)

I cannot speak for the D3200 however you can change the brightness of your LCD by going into your settings and toning it down. I would suggest reading the manual on how to do that or just try by finding the setting. That way you will learn what else you can change!


----------



## Mouthanna (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but as I already mentioned in the post, I already tried that in the settings but the screen is still either too bright or not true in brightness, any other suggestions? Could it be that the camera is faulty?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Dec 30, 2012)

The rear LCD cannot be used to judge the exposure by looking at the photo, because the ambient light falling on the rear LCD is to variable.
To judge the exposure, you have to look at the histogram for the photo.

See page 99 of the D3200 User's Manual. In case you didn't already know, the complete 212 page User's Manual is a PDF file on the software disc that came with your D3200.

Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Tones and Contrast
Understanding Digital Camera Histograms: Luminosity and Color


----------



## Mouthanna (Dec 30, 2012)

Great, thanks a lot. I will have to get used to looking at the histogram and understand it.


----------

